# Dog Show in Savannah



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey everybody, there's a fairly big show in Savannah December 2nd & 3rd. AT this point, they list 16 Malts that will be shown. I am so excited. The location is easy to get to, just off I-95. Last year it was rainy and nasty, hopefully the weather will be good this time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Wish I could go, I LOVE Savannah.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

